

One switch. One head. The world. - charssun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSSgndQ5mVs

======
danprime
I feel extremely privileged to have worked on Discover Envoy (the switch
access software and hardware solution Christopher uses). It made my day to see
this video!

